# Radio code label location



## JuanERdz (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello, my dealer, as seems to be the custom, did not prep my radio code label on delivery. These labels are the only ones I found in the trunk. The only number that resembles a code for a radio is 1120. Would that be the code? Or is there any other place I should look for a label? Thanks.


















'13 GLI Autobahn


----------

